# want to buy cheap car in Tijuana



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

hi
I want to buy a very cheap car in Tijuana.
that is working without problems like smoke or loud noise.
could someone sell me in credit for 2 or 4 months?
you can give me documents and keys and keep it in your place for example, or put some lock on it. 

I have permanent residence in mexico FM.
if ill buy imported car here, for how long can i use it?
and how much import fees (customs) ill have to pay later?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

medi said:


> hi
> I want to buy a very cheap car in Tijuana.
> that is working without problems like smoke or loud noise.
> could someone sell me in credit for 2 or 4 months?
> ...


What do you mean by an "Imported" car. If you mean a US or Canadian plated vehicle, the answer is that you cannot buy one in Mexico. Whoever brought it into Mexico on a Temporary Import Permit has to take it out. However, Tijuana is in the Zona Frontera, and it is possible to bring non-Mexican vehicles across the border without papers. If that is the case, you can probably buy it without problems.

As to "credit in [sic] 2 or 4 months", do you mean you only need the car for that time period or you would like to finance it over that time period. If you only need it for a short time, a lease or long-term rental might be appropriate. There are companies that rent older cars in the US, like Rent-a-wreck. I don't know if something similar exists in Tijuana. If you mean you want to spread the payment over 2 to 4 months, it might be easier to just save the money for a few months and buy it outright.

A bigger question in my mind is why you want to buy a car if your financial situation is difficult. Unlike the US, the public transit in Mexico is pretty good. If you pick where you live appropriately, you can live very easily without a car. Buses are frequent and taxis are relatively cheap.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

The reply from the TG is full of excellent advice. You should take it. What you seek does not exist. The used car market in all of Mexico is big business, and a dependable automobile that runs clean will not be cheap. The flip side is that a cheap automobile will leave you broke down on a busy street somewhere, and such situations are dealt with quickly and at your expense. Use public transit until your fortunes will allow an upgrade. It's a good life plan.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Tijuana is sort of like the Wild West of vehicles, the land of _todo vale_, so everything depends on whether you need a car to use only in TJ and the border (free) zone or if you intend to cross into the U.S. or travel further into Mexico where authorities are far fussier about things like paperwork, tags and registration. Always thought an RP holder wasn't allowed to drive a foreign plated car, but again this might not be enforced in TJ, and since not even a tourist card is required I'm not sure cops would even ask your immigration status. What you should see, if you've been in TJ for any time at all, is that NOB cars are ubiquitous. Some have long-expired plates, many are rolling junk spewing clouds of smoke. Most of them are far from the touristy areas of the Revo or the beaches of Rosarito, in marginal hoods where one suspects they're driven by less prosperous Mexicans rather than foreigners. Anyway,with respect to Tundra's suggestion that you evaluate your real need for a car, the upshot is that if you're looking for a cheap disposable clunker, Tijuana in the perfect place to find one, but such is almost always paid for in cash, not on credit.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Think someone is missing their Medi-cation , LOL


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Then.....There is the expense of insurance. Of course, if you had an accident and caused injury or serious damage, your Residente Permanente status would probably be discovered. Since that technicality prohibits you from having a foreign plated car, you and the car could be in serious trouble. I suggest that you only consider buying a car that is titled in Baja California, can pass any required emissions tests, and has a factura & tarjetas suitable for re-registration in your name.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> What do you mean by an "Imported" car. If you mean a US or Canadian plated vehicle, the answer is that you cannot buy one in Mexico. Whoever brought it into Mexico on a Temporary Import Permit has to take it out. However, Tijuana is in the Zona Frontera, and it is possible to bring non-Mexican vehicles across the border without papers. If that is the case, you can probably buy it without problems.
> 
> As to "credit in [sic] 2 or 4 months", do you mean you only need the car for that time period or you would like to finance it over that time period. If you only need it for a short time, a lease or long-term rental might be appropriate. There are companies that rent older cars in the US, like Rent-a-wreck. I don't know if something similar exists in Tijuana. If you mean you want to spread the payment over 2 to 4 months, it might be easier to just save the money for a few months and buy it outright.
> 
> A bigger question in my mind is why you want to buy a car if your financial situation is difficult. Unlike the US, the public transit in Mexico is pretty good. If you pick where you live appropriately, you can live very easily without a car. Buses are frequent and taxis are relatively cheap.


Im not sure what is imported car, but I can see here half vehicles has U.S. plates, even very old and rusty. Im not sure if their owners has a permission to enter U.S. If I had it I would leave this horrible city and never return.

I think buying a car is a solution of my financial situation. 
I have very small monthly income, enough for food, and very cheap apartment rent . 
But I dont have an apartment now and I cant find without aval or deposit. 
and if I will find ill still have to spend all money every month.
and if i'll have car i will never worry about not having a place to stay at night. 

I just want to find a way to not pay for rent, so i can collect some money, rent a normal place for 1-3 months, fix things with my job and get more work.(its online) .
Or maybe I should leave this stupid city while I still have money, maybe back to Jalisco or even Cancun? 
but at least here in Tijuana I could eventually find a way to U.S.?
I'm not sure what to do now


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you are so poor you are thinking about living in a car I wonder how you got a permanent residence visa for Mexico?
Why did you even come to Mexico with your dis-like for Mexico? You are the one that wrote:

"What would your recommend for someone who does not like Mexico but likes weather and can't move to other country?"

And now you are dissing Tijuana with this remark:


"If I had it I would leave this horrible city and never return." And:
"
Or maybe I should leave this stupid city while I still have money, maybe back to Jalisco or even Cancun? 
but at least here in Tijuana I could eventually find a way to U.S.?

If you can not afford Mexico how are you going to afford the USA? suerte


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well Medi you made some poor choices and they got you where you find yourself now.. Broke ... nowhere to live just this side of starving and not much hope for change.. You are in Mexico Illegally.. How do I know that? Well to be in Mexico legal you need a Guaranteed out of country source for monthly income of around $1500 USD's per month. Your hoping to sneak into the USA? Wow is that bad timing or what? Time to give up ..... ET call home and re-think this adventure.. and NEXT TIME... do it legally...


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

says you are from Slovakia, so not sure if that limits your access to the US. Kind of assume so since you stated you would want to "find way to the US".

Because if you could cross the US and had legal authority there, I would suggest the used car lots just north of the US Otay Mesa border. There are a bunch and they specialize in super cheap "salvage title" cars (vehicles that have been wrecked or significant damage and have been repaired).

If you are having problems even paying rent, then you probably dont have the funding to import a vehicle though.

you could also go through craigslist tijuana to find a used car.

be extra careful and make sure vehicle is legal in Mexico. There are a lot of cars with "anapromex" phony plates. Anapromex is a group that makes a phony but official looking plate for cars, and they claim they have a right to do so - from what I understand they claim that by being "in the process of legalizing" a vehicle gives you a right to drive that vehicle in Mexico.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Well Medi you made some poor choices and they got you where you find yourself now.. Broke ... nowhere to live just this side of starving and not much hope for change.. You are in Mexico Illegally.. How do I know that? Well to be in Mexico legal you need a Guaranteed out of country source for monthly income of around $1500 USD's per month. Your hoping to sneak into the USA? Wow is that bad timing or what? Time to give up ..... ET call home and re-think this adventure.. and NEXT TIME... do it legally...


I'm legally in mexico, I have FM, and i had 1500 p/m earlier 
i just don't have that income now and i need a time and place to fix things with my job, or collect some money.



chicois8; said:


> If you are so poor you are thinking about living in a car I wonder how you got a permanent residence visa for Mexico?
> Why did you even come to Mexico with your dis-like for Mexico? You are the one that wrote:
> 
> "What would your recommend for someone who does not like Mexico but likes weather and can't move to other country?"
> ...


I wasn't poor when I came here, Mexico has bad influence on me. and I start to dislike it in time. but I still like few places here.

If I could get to US, legally or not, I could fix everything with my job much faster, or even find additional job. ( at least I understand English completely )



soylent_green; said:


> Because if you could cross the US and had legal authority there,


That would fix everything, because US is just normal real country.
I could not get visa because i'm poor and maybe ugly too, but its fine, if they don't want me to enter I understand I would not let enter myself on their place.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I was going to post this big long story - but I'll keep it short. I once knew a very smart guy who was so poor he found himself living in a car (in South Florida). When he passed away about four years ago - he had $800,000,000 DOLLARS in the bank. He was a high school drop out.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Medi says "I wasn't poor when I came here, Mexico has bad influence on me. "

It might be useful to others planning to move to Mexico what is the rest of your story and what bad influences you experienced...Sex,Drugs or Rock & Roll???


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> That would fix everything, because US is just normal real country.


 I love the U.S. too, but it's not the only _normal real country_, whatever that means. I'm guessing it means a 1st world nation, perhaps not perfect, but with reasonably democratic and just system, some economic opportunity and laws that are mostly enforced. I understand most of Europe is like that, so it's surprising you couldn't find something closer to Slovakia. I'm always curious why so many people, often from halfway around the world, trek across numerous borders and get stuck in Tijuana waiting, as if among over 200 countries in the world the U.S. is the only one they'd ever consider emigrating to.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't need to point at anyone when I say.. All of us who have spent time in Mexico have come to conclusions about why we feel about 30% of the expats from around the world have gravitated to Mexico Belize and Honduras, among other places.. and it aint just the warm sunny beeeeeches 

From what I and no doubt many others here have witnessed , it sure seems as though many have run out of cons or places to run said cons in their home residence and needed to move on... Fast Forward to 2016.. Computers are making it possible for Government's to catch up with the cheaters and liars and scam artist. 



perropedorro said:


> I love the U.S. too, but it's not the only _normal real country_, whatever that means. I'm guessing it means a 1st world nation, perhaps not perfect, but with reasonably democratic and just system, some economic opportunity and laws that are mostly enforced. I understand most of Europe is like that, so it's surprising you couldn't find something closer to Slovakia. I'm always curious why so many people, often from halfway around the world, trek across numerous borders and get stuck in Tijuana waiting, as if among over 200 countries in the world the U.S. is the only one they'd ever consider emigrating to.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

perropedorro said:


> I understand most of Europe is like that, so it's surprising you couldn't find something closer to Slovakia. I'm always curious why so many people, often from halfway around the world, trek across numerous borders and get stuck


Because U.S. is like a capital or modern center of the world. Everything new and cool is happening in U.S.
Europe is boring. they could live here without problems, but they want something new, to be a Part of progress, new inventions, or space research, or just get into adventures. Also at their countries they're watching a lot of movies and video games that are all made in U.S.


----------

